#  Der kleine Patient >   Kind mit Mukoviszidose Rachenabstrich ergab Acinetobacter baumannii >

## Tanzfee32

Hallo ich habe eine Frage...mein Sohn ist 9 Jahre alt und hat Mukoviszidose.Ein Rachenabstrich ergab reichlich Acinetobacter baumannii .Der bahandelnde Arzt meint erst wenn symptome da sind würde er die Bakterien behandeln.Ist denn das so richtig? Ich hab viel gelesen im Netz und bin skeptisch und besorgt :Cry: .......Bitte um Hilfe.Mit freundlichen Grüßen Daniela

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Daniela, 
solange dein Sohn keine klinischen Symptome hat
halte ich das Vorgehen des Arztes für durchaus
vertretbar. Viele Menschen haben Bakterien im
Rachen, der Nase oder der Haut, die potentiell 
krank machen können. Solange diese dies aber 
nicht tun gibt es keinen Grund zur Beunruhigung. 
Sollte er aber krank werden, muss man auf jeden
Fall daran denken, dass dieser Keim vorhanden ist. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Tanzfee32

Herzlichen Dank.Ich wünsche Ihnen schönen Weihnachten.Ich bin jetzt nicht mehr so in Sorge.Mit freundlichen Grüßen Daniela Schönfelder

----------


## StarBuG

Immer gerne. 
Auch Ihnen schöne Weihnachten  :Smiley:

----------

